# Double C Acres - does due Dec 3



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's early yet for a waiting thread....but I'm starting to get excited for kids again! I have 5 does I'm quite sure are bred and due Dec 3-11 according to the activity I saw. Bellies are getting quite round and a few udders are just beginning to fill. Here's a few of the girls enjoying the beautiful fall weather. 
Pics 1-3 are Joy and Lucy. 
Pic 4 is Annie with Charity in background.
Pic 5 is Charity and Annie walking away....think Annie's having triplets again??
Pic 6 is the dappled Boer buck they are bred to. I no longer have him here as I kept 4 of his daughters last spring. All except Lucy were bred to him last season and I can't wait to see what they have this time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just commenting so I can follow your kidding adventures lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Good luck!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful girls... 
Happy kidding!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Feeling so disappointed! :tears: I'm quite sure Lucy (1st & 3rd pic) is possibly aborting! She's quite bloody on her back end and tail and I saw a little bloody puddle in the pen, but no fetus. I think she would be due in the next 6 weeks. I should find a fetus if she aborts, right?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe oh no  I would expect a fetus at this point in her pregnancy.

What is her temp? Appetite?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't get her temp but appetite is good. She's as bossy as ever at the hay feeder! I've separated her for now and will see what I find in the morning I guess.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear! If she does abort this late in pregnancy, definitely save the fetus in the fridge and get tested for chlamydia and toxoplasmosis ASAP so you can treat the others quickly.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

1 more month till kids come!:smile: So Lucy aborted and will be bred to my polled buckling as soon as she's ready again. The other 4 girls are still doing fine with no sign of miscarrying so I don't think it was an abortion disease to worry about. They are really growing wide and getting uncomfortable. Left to right is Charity(polled), Joy, Molly and Annie. Can't wait to have little ones again!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Poor uncomfortable girlies! Can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

sorry to hear about Lucy but congrats on the other soon to be born babies!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They look good! Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you all! I'm getting so excited for babies again!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just popped in to view some threads - what timing, rooting for you and your girls!!!
I have 5 pregnant as well, but all pasture bred so who knows, I think kids starting early December...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Just popped in to view some threads - what timing, rooting for you and your girls!!!
> I have 5 pregnant as well, but all pasture bred so who knows, I think kids starting early December...


Mine are all pasture bred too but are due late December early January


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There is nothing cuter than a pregnant boer!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting closer! I didn't see actual breeding take place for any of these 4, but recorded when I saw discharge or interest from the buck. First up should be Annie. She had a miscarriage 1st pregnancy, then triplets, then twins. Day 139 today.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

minibarn said:


> Getting closer! I didn't see actual breeding take place for any of these 4, but recorded when I saw discharge or interest from the buck. First up should be Annie. She had a miscarriage 1st pregnancy, then triplets, then twins. Day 139 today.


Babies are so fun! I only saw one get bred and people on here have told me she might be having multiples because her vulva keeps opening and I've never seen that before especially in First timers!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I still have about 40 days till the first doe is due. I hate waiting so much and not only am I waiting on but I am trying to wait at least 10 days to make a waiting thread. I have so to do before they come.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Annie is day 143 today and very uncomfortable! She lays down beside the hay feeder to eat instead of standing! Her udder has filled a bit more and ligs are almost gone. Still acting normal otherwise. Can't wait to see babies!:smile:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 149 for Annie today! very soft ligs but nothing more yet. And Day 144 for Joy & her mom Molly today. They are all soooo uncomfortable! I'm really hoping they wait till after sunday because we're having a big family birthday dinner here with almost 50 people! Could get interesting!:shocked:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I have 1 month after you so I am living thru you right now.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hosting a large family dinner?! BAHAHA! 

Doe

Code


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Hosting a large family dinner?! BAHAHA!
> 
> Doe
> 
> Code


Yeah yeah I know! That's exactly when they'll all be kidding! :cake:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking good so far I'm excited for you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:fireworks: Yay I got though the big family dinner with no kidding! Now I want the kids to come! (before the next big events end of this week):scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb::wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How are the does today? Does anyone look close?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope. Nothing. Ligs on 3 of them are extremely soft. No dropped bellies yet. Come on kids!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see what they give you. As usually they may drive you crazy waiting first though. lol good luck!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

so excited!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

anything?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Annie is getting really close now. Her sides have dropped and ligs are basically gone. Udder is very firm but not really shiny. She seems really uncomfortable and is standing in a corner away from the hay feeder where the others are eating. She ate while I was choring but now I'm watching her on my camera in the house. I'd love to have her kid today!
And not sure what to think about Joy......she had a clear stringy 6" discharge hanging when I came out this morning. Her ligs are still there but soft and udder is not tight. Her sides also seem more dropped now.
Charity never grows a very big udder and fills more after kidding, but her ligs are extremely soft this morning too!
And Molly still has firm ligs but a huge udder that looks almost full.
They're all just on the verge I think! Bring on the babies!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes! Annie is definitely in labour!:fireworks:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

C'mon twin polled paint doelings!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd be surprised to get polled kids from Annie. But Charity is polled so she might give me some! 
No kids yet but Annie keeps laying down and getting up, not really pushing yet.
I'm a little concerned about Joy. She has more stringy clear discharge and her udder seems to be filling really quickly. Still has her ligs yet tho. Is it normal to see this much discharge in pre/early labour? Don't remember ever seeing so much in other kiddings I've had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a lot of discharge is normal as long as it isn't a lot of blood before kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, a lot of discharge is normal as long as it isn't a lot of blood before kidding.


Ok good! It just seems so strange to me that she still definitely has her ligs when I'm seeing this much stringy discharge. There's no blood so that's a relief and she's acting quite normal yet. Her udder grew in just the last 3 hrs so maybe she'll kid yet today too!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so excited! boy if they all kid at once you'll have your hands full!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You are waiting on 4 does who should all go by Sunday right??


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are due anytime now till later next week. Annie's been pushing a bit so hopefully soon she'll get serious about it!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting on Annie...
Here's what Joy looks like with her discharge and still has ligs.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Joy will kid today too! regardless of those ligs! Discharge looks totally normal.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How exciting good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Annie has a girl!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here she is


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations Annie!! Beautiful girl!!!! Anymore coming?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

A big red boy! And she has another water sack but hope it's jus part of her placenta.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Another boy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on healthy triplets! Perhaps Joy is having a single in a the next few hours and you can sneak one over? haha


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow!! Triplets! They're all beautiful!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful!:fireworks:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

adorable!!! so happy!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yes triplets! I prefer twins but hopefully Annie can look after all 3. She has lots of milk and all 3 have nursed. The little girl came out butt first! Poor baby! She seems a little weak but ok. Boys came normal position. I'm not planning to keep any of these kids but love the colours! 
I've separated Joy in her own stall now and we'll see how long till she kids. She still has her ligaments!
Here's all 3 kids in one pic. I'll have to get dry bouncy pics another day!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the nice kids


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats on three healthy kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable congrats.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sad news yesterday.:tears: 
Joy kept having stringy discharge 2 days ago but ligs were still there and udder not tight and she acted quite normal. By yesterday morning ligs were almost gone but she still wasn't acting distressed and never started pushing. At 9 am I decided it's time to check inside....fully dilated....in up to my elbow and couldn't find any kids! Left her go an hour and a half hoping that would have stimulated kids to get moving. Checked again and this time could feel the tip of a hoof but still way down. She's still not pushing or acting abnormal, just laying there mostly.
Well then I had to leave for an appointment for a couple hours so decided if nothing's changed when I get back I'll fish those kids out. (I know now....I should have fished them sooner! Like maybe the day before??)
When I came back home, still no change. What followed was the most traumatic birth I have yet experienced! 
BIG TANGLED DEAD TRIPLETS! 
After many tries....my whole arm inside.....trying desperately to rearrange legs and heads that kept turning back after I thought I had them positioned.....it was horrible! And Poor Joy....so painful for her I'm sure!
My husband and I eventually got the first kid (a boy) out and let Joy rest for a half hour hoping she'd deliver the next easily. No such luck!
After more unsuccessful attempts and my arms turning to jelly, I ended up calling my son-in-law vet and he was then able to find and pull out 2 more dead kids (does). Thankfully I'm hopeful Joy will be ok!

In years of goating, this birth I think is the worst! Now I'm scared for the last 2 girls who are looking close.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very sorry to read about Joy and her loss. Hope she is fine. Beautiful Triplets for Anne. I hope you live where it is warm. I would not want babies in Dec here in Missouri. Hope your other two do good. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry Carolyn. That is a horrendous birth experience. Don't get too worked up - in all likelihood the other two does will do just fine this weekend! Is Joy looking for kids or trying to steal Annie's? It's so hard not to wonder what happened. Perhaps at some point she had started labor & pushing and exhausted herself with no progress. Or perhaps labor really never kicked in because none of the kids were positioned correctly. The good thing is that you got them out in a timely manner to prevent any infection for Joy. What a bummer. Last year was my worst kidding season ever (lost 4 newborns) and it is hard not to be stressed for every birth after.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss! I have to say that these things happen and you are not at fault. Please don't feel as if you are. I'm glad that Joy seems to be doing well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry it is not easy being a farmer sometimes. Good luck I hope joy feels better soon. If she wants a baby maybe try grafting one of the triplets onto her so she can raise a kid and it will be easier for your other doe.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww, I'm so sorry. That's horrible. Maybe as the others suggested, you could try giving Joy one of Annie's kids?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so so sorry. that is horrible. in sure the others will kid just fine️ Praying for Joy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm sure you did everything right. Prayers for Joy to recover soon. Maybe she will take one of Annes triplets and lesson the burden on her. Glad you got them all out. Prayers for uneventful kidding for the other 2 girls.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So sorry, sounds like you did all you could!


----------



## susand1945 (Jan 31, 2015)

minibarn said:


> Feeling so disappointed! :tears: I'm quite sure Lucy (1st & 3rd pic) is possibly aborting! She's quite bloody on her back end and tail and I saw a little bloody puddle in the pen, but no fetus. I think she would be due in the next 6 weeks. I should find a fetus if she aborts, right?


So sorry but I'd love to follow.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I am exhausted! We were helping to plan and put on a big banquet tonight for 100 people at our church hall. We spent yesterday eve till after midnight preparing and then this afternoon some more. Home for a few minutes to get dressed up and then back there all evening. All this preparation plus goats kidding at home has me completely drained!
This morning it was obvious that Molly is in labour. She waited long enough to kid that I was running late to get to hall for more set up. She has a big flashy buckling and then a tiny traditional doeling. I think both seem to be nursing ok although I haven't had time to stay long to watch them. It's now after 1am and I'm just in from the barn having checked on everyone. Molly delivered a dead kid this eve...fully formed but no hair. Weird! and triplets again!
Joy had no interest in her dead kids and doesn't seem to miss them so I don't want to try to give her one of Annie's kids. She seems kinda depressed. She's eating a little but seems really weak and mostly stays laying down. I've given her vitamin paste and pain killer and just starting a round of antibiotics. 
One more doe to go, Charity, and it's looking quite likely she'll kid by tomorrow! Prayers for an easy no hassle birth!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm sorry about Molly's kid  Hopefully Joy feels better soon. I'll be praying for a smooth kidding for Charity!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry for your loss and congrats for the three healthy kids. I can't wait to see Charity's kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

OK I finally have time for an update. Charity kidded overnight last night while I slept! Single buckling. Just like her last pregnancy and he looks identical too but with horns this time! The last one was polled like her. But I'm thankful! No complications, he's nursing well, and her placenta had already dropped too. Perfect kidding after all my other difficulties recently! Here he is.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Molly and her kids have had me a bit concerned. She's not a great mom but doesn't hurt them either. The paint boy seems really slow, hasn't really figured out where to nurse and so I've given colostrum in a bottle a few times now. I keep hoping he'll catch on soon! Girl seems fine and lively. And Molly only dropped her placenta now after the day and a half! Here's the flashy boy and traditional girl.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I also got pics of Annie's triplets today. They are all doing wonderful and Annie's a great mom! Red boys and traditional girl. Love the dark red with spots!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! Glad Charity kidded easy for you and all is well. I just LOVE the lil boer kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats they look great


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I'm glad the kids and other moms are doing well. 
Joy is not recovering quickly from her traumatic kidding. She has been getting worse not better. She has stopped eating or drinking and stays laying down. I have sometimes helped her stand and have bee drenching her and giving meds regularly. Her digestive system is all out of wack and she's not been chewing cud for a few days now. I think it'll be a miracle if she survives.:blue::blue:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Jealous of your goat kids makes me want to buy boers! Happy too hear Charity had her happy healthy boy without problems!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know much about that stuff, maybe others will be able to give you advice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would definitely call the vet that is not good that she's not chewing her cud!:worried:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Joy today? Is she running a fever?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We lost Joy last night. She's the first adult goat I've lost in 6 yrs and I feel really bad. She was born and raised here and was always such a friendly girl right from the start. 
Her Mom is Molly and I'm really concerned about her. She was next to Joy's pen and had to see her go. She has the twins, which the paint boy is not nursing so I bottlefed him again this morning. She also had the dead hairless preemie looking kid a few hours after I thot she was done kidding and then retained placenta for almost 2 days. Molly isn't very interested in hay or water so I'm giving her electrolytes now and probiotics. Her little girl is nursing and well but I have to keep cleaning her sticky poo off cuz Molly doesn't do any of that. I think we'll start a round of antibiotics this eve when my husband is here to help me.:sigh:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RIP Joy:tears:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about joy


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry you lost Joy. As a breeder these things happen, but it never gets easier.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm so sorry  That's horrible.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks all. At least Molly and her slow buckling are beginning to perk up now. I was really worried about Molly by last night as she really wasn't eating, drinking or chewing cud for almost 3 days. We started antibiotics last night and I gave more baking soda again....and this morning she was chewing her cud and interested in eating! She's been much better all day. And her little boy is now taking the bottle well and has finally started pooping! I did a few enemas last night and again today and by this eve he's seeming more perky. Things are looking up I hope!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good deal I hope it's smooth from here on out.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Update....everyone is doing pretty well! Molly is finished her 5 days of penicillin and seems back to normal. Her doeling has been healthy, nursing well and bouncing from the start. Her buckling has no interest in learning to nurse from mom but loves his bottle! I'm amazed that Molly still loves and claims him as her own and I've seen her still trying to nudge him toward her udder like she wants him to nurse. He just snuggles beside her and his sister. I believe he must have got stepped on by mom the first day and his one front foot is injured. He's just not been very active and won't put weight on that one leg. Yesterday I realized it actually feels swollen in his ankle joint so now I've splinted and wrapped it. Hopefully it can heal now! Here's the little sweetie with his bandaged leg and sis beside him in 2nd pic.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Poor little guy


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Poor little guy


Yeah I feel sorry for him! He's really awkward trying to walk with it wrapped now. He got around better before but I'm afraid it will be harder to heal if it keeps getting bumped around without it wrapped.:sigh:


----------

